# Sample Modeling Trombone 3.0 - CC11 changes pitch



## Matt Riley (Aug 17, 2020)

I've noticed that Sample Modeling Trombone 3.0 changes pitch quite a bit when I use my CC11 fader.

Here's a video of the problem:


----------



## d.healey (Aug 17, 2020)

I see this in the manual, any chance your CC assignments have got mixed up?


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks, that was it.


----------

